# Flamenco guitar song



## Noxx (Dec 8, 2007)

One of the songs I play: 

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=oYlGf2HcFNQ


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 8, 2007)

Great picking there Noxx.

I'm no musician myself but I love live guitar.

My brother plays and I love to hear him pick out a good song.

Steve


----------



## kuma (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi all , how are tricks?
I hope all is well! :mrgreen: 
Hi Noxx , I was just having a read through the old "Bar and Grill" section and came across your video , just wanted to say nice work!! 8)  
Once again , many thanks for this great forum!
Wishing you all the best and kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## Noxx (Nov 27, 2011)

Hmmm this is 4 years old... Don't dig up old threads 8)


----------



## Geo (Nov 27, 2011)

too late,the cats out of the bag. :lol: do you have any more videos?that one was really good.


----------



## kuma (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi how are tricks?
I hope your well!



Noxx said:


> Hmmm this is 4 years old... Don't dig up old threads 8)



I had a feeling someone was going to say that! :mrgreen: 
My bad , just wanted to say nice work chief! 8) 
All the best and kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## qst42know (Nov 27, 2011)

If Noxx won't play for you anymore, this woman is very good. I have watched several of her videos.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nx7vOb7GNBg&feature=related


----------



## kuma (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi all!
How are tricks ?



qst42know said:


> If Noxx won't play for you anymore, this woman is very good. I have watched several of her videos.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nx7vOb7GNBg&feature=related



She's pretty amazing! 
All the best and kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## butcher (Dec 8, 2011)

very talented, good music, don't quit playing Noxx.


----------

